# City of New Orleans



## NativeSon5859 (May 11, 2006)

Here's a link to 30+ pictures from my trip...

City of NO trip

Some facts:

* Train was 30 minutes early into NOL

* Train was sold out leaving CHI

* New meal service wasn't too bad, but some people said that their meals were ice cold. It was good taste-wise. I had chicken fried steak for dinner....french toast for breakfast...and a burger for lunch.

* Dining Car is woefully shortstaffed now, especially when the car is somewhat full...just one waitress and an LSA. I had a 15 minute wait at dinner before even my drink order was taken. Not a big deal to me, but not like it used to be.

* My sleeping car was one of the new refurbished ones, and it was beautiful! I was in room C originally but the door to the room broke so they moved me to D. It was my first time in a Bedroom and I loved it, although I didn't like the "armchair" too much.

* This train did not use the normal consist of the Texas Eagle since the Eagle was running about 8 hours late into CHI...used the Capital Limited's consist perhaps?

Great trip overall and the attendant in the diner recognized me from my prior trips.


----------



## Trogdor (May 11, 2006)

NativeSon5859 said:


> * This train did not use the normal consist of the Texas Eagle since the Eagle was running about 8 hours late into CHI...used the Capital Limited's consist perhaps?
> Checking Amtrak.com, I notice that 4 and 6 are scheduled to arrive at the same time (and both were on time yesterday), and the Empire Builder came in shortly thereafter, so they probably had time to turn one of those.


I haven't heard of any changes lately. Last I knew, the inbound Capitol Limited still turned same-day to the Southwest Chief. Doesn't mean it's definitely still going on, but that's the way it was a few months ago.

The inbound California Zephyr, Southwest Chief, and Empire Builder don't do anything after their arrival, so it's possible you had one of those trains' consists instead. If the lounge and diner were adjacent each other, then it probably wasn't the Empire Builder.


----------



## NativeSon5859 (May 11, 2006)

Maybe it was the Chief's or the Zephyr's then, minus a sleeper.

The consist was:

1 P42

1 Transition Sleeper

1 Sleeper

1 Diner

1 Lounge

3 Coaches


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 11, 2006)

It most likley was the Southwest Chief set because that set is usually used as the late turn set when ever 22 or something esle is late and needed, I have even seen 4's set be used on the next day's 5 due to the very late arrival of 6.


----------



## AmtrakFan (May 11, 2006)

After looking at the Photos I can confirm it was Number 4's Set because I saw those same cars on Number 4 last week.


----------



## had8ley (May 26, 2006)

NativeSon5859 said:


> * My sleeping car was one of the new refurbished ones, and it was beautiful! I was in room C originally but the door to the room broke so they moved me to D. It was my first time in a Bedroom and I loved it, although I didn't like the "armchair" too much.* This train did not use the normal consist of the Texas Eagle since the Eagle was running about 8 hours late into CHI...used the Capital Limited's consist perhaps?
> 
> Great trip overall and the attendant in the diner recognized me from my prior trips.


Boy were you lucky...the normal sleeper on 58/59 looks like it had come out of a hobo jungle somewhere. And I'll argue anyone on this issue; I was stuck in the same car coming and going "all the way".


----------

